# Webseiten Problemchen



## BoomLabor (21. September 2012)

Hey liebe Buffies,

ich habe mich endlich mal daran gemacht mich im Internet zu vertreten und habe jetzt mal die grundlegenden Seiten der Webseite online gestellt.
Soweit bin ich eigentlich ganz zufrieden. Aber eine Sache fehlt mir noch zum glücklich sein. 

Ich würde gerne das der Text nach und nach geladen werden wird. Wie beim booten des PCs oder so.
Als wenn in der Konsole wirklich was geladen werden würde. Kann mir da jemand Hilfe anbieten?

Wäre super nett 

Liebe Grüße
Tom


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2012)

Naja das wird wohl eher Richtung Javaskript gehen. Sehe aber nicht so den Sinn darin.

Ein Link zur Seite wäre sicher auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## BoomLabor (21. September 2012)

Tikume schrieb:


> Naja das wird wohl eher Richtung Javaskript gehen. Sehe aber nicht so den Sinn darin.
> 
> Ein Link zur Seite wäre sicher auch nicht verkehrt.



Ohman total verplant sorry. 
www.ratzyy.de

Vielleicht macht mein Vorhaben jetzt ein wenig mehr Sinn.


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2012)

Stöber doch einfach mal im Netz.

Das Skript kme dem was Du vor hast relativ nahe:


http://javascriptkit.com/script/script2/neontext.shtml

Eine Farbe auf schwarz setzen, so abändern dass mehrere Zeilen gehen.


Achja, ich denke mal es soll "About.html" heissen, oder?


----------



## BoomLabor (21. September 2012)

Ist das nicht auch irgendwie mit CSS3/Html5 zu machen?
Da ist doch recht viel möglich.


----------



## Tikume (21. September 2012)

Vermutlich, gibt immer mehr als eine Methode was zu machen


----------



## BoomLabor (21. September 2012)

Oh man ich komme einfach nicht weiter. Wenn jemand noch einen Tip hat wäre ich sehr erfreut über die Hilfestellung.


----------



## kaepteniglo (21. September 2012)

Warum willst du etwas mit einem "Standard" Entwickeln, der noch in der Entwicklung ist und jeder Browser etwas anderes bisher unterstützt?

Nimm doch erstmal das JavaScript


----------



## Magogan (22. September 2012)

Mir wäre neu, dass sowas mit CSS oder HTML 5 geht ...

Bei HTML5 hast du halt Canvas, aber das ist eher eine Leinwand (wie der Name schon sagt), wo du drauf "malen" kannst. Also kannst du dort keine Links oder so direkt einfügen, sondern nur Text, Bilder, usw. und diese dann auch animieren. Allerdings funktionieren Canvas-Zeichnungen auch mit Javascript.

Also einfach mit Javascript nach und nach die Texte anzeigen, du kannst denen ja fortlaufende IDs geben und dann halt so ein Script machen, dass jede 500 ms x um ein erhöht und dann Element x anzeigt.


```
<span id="text1" style="display:none;">Zeile 1</span>
<span id="text2" style="display:none;">Zeile 2</span>
```

Und der Code würde dann irgendwie so funktionieren:


```
var timer=0;
var x=1;


function anzeigen(){
if(document.getElementById("text"+x)){
document.getElementById("text"+x).style.display="inline";
x++;
}
else{
window.clearTimeout(timer);
}
}
```

Und irgendwo nach den Elementen, die angezeigt werden sollen, möglichst direkt vor dem Ende von BODY kommt dann noch folgendes hin:


```
<script type="text/javascript">
timer=window.setInterval("anzeigen()",500);
</script>
```

Alternativ funktioniert auch statt der Eigenschaft _display_ die Eigenschaft _visibility_ mit der Werten _visible_ und _hidden_.

Bei _display:none;_ wird das Element nicht angezeigt (also auch nachfolgende Text nicht nach unten gerückt oder so), bei _visibility=hidden;_ ist es nur unsichtbar, behält aber sonst alle Eigenschaften bei, die es auch hat, wenn es sichtbar ist.


----------



## BoomLabor (22. September 2012)

Danke für die ganzen Antworten.
Ich fange gerade erst an mit dem Webdesign. Eigentlich möchte ich nicht gleich etwas verwenden (JS) wo ich mir nur den Code kopieren würde aber selbst noch nicht durchsehe. Ich möchte das auch wirklich verstehen und so . . . .
Kann man das auch nicht mit den CSS3 transitions/transform lösen? Vielleicht mit Transparanz arbeiten (in dem Fall 0% und 100%). 

Irgendwie so vielleicht?


----------



## Magogan (22. September 2012)

BoomLabor schrieb:


> Danke für die ganzen Antworten.
> Ich fange gerade erst an mit dem Webdesign. Eigentlich möchte ich nicht gleich etwas verwenden (JS) wo ich mir nur den Code kopieren würde aber selbst noch nicht durchsehe. Ich möchte das auch wirklich verstehen und so . . . .
> Kann man das auch nicht mit den CSS3 transitions/transform lösen? Vielleicht mit Transparanz arbeiten (in dem Fall 0% und 100%).
> 
> Irgendwie so vielleicht?


transform und transitions funktionieren aber nur bei hover, also wenn man mit der Maus über ein Element fährt. Also müsste der Besucher zuerst mit der Maus irgendein Element berühren, dann könnte es funktionieren. Das ist aber extrem kompliziert bzw. aufwendig und ich würde zur Javascript-Variante raten.

Hab meinen obigen Beitrag mal editiert und den Code ein wenig angepasst.

Wenn du willst, kann ich dir auch erklären, wie das funktioniert


----------



## BoomLabor (24. September 2012)

Das wäre wirklich nett.
Wenn ich das Script verstehen würde und wüsste wie ich das Script in die Seite einbinde würde ich das schon wieder mit mir vereinbaren können


----------



## Magogan (29. September 2012)

Sry, dass ich so lange zum Antworten gebraucht habe, aber Mists of Pandaria 

Hast du denn schonmal etwas programmiert? Also sowas wie if-then-else, Variablen usw., kennst du das?

Wenn du dich noch gar nicht mit JavaScript befasst hast, würde ich selfhtml empfehlen.


----------

